# 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???



## lwade

Hello,

We are looking at a used Prowler 36' or a used 36'  2004 Montana. We have a 2004 1 Ton Super Duty Ford F350 single wheel.  We are not experienced RVers, but like the 36' models. Both 5ers have a dry weight of 11,000. Is it difficult to tow a such a long fifth wheel? How different is it when you have a 32' OR 34'.   Is there a downside to 36' vs. 32'.

Lori


----------



## hertig

Re: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???

Dry weight is not of value to you when looking for a trailer.  It can be inaccurate (things added by the dealer or previous owners), and the trailer is not usable 'empty'.  GVWR is a safer value to use when matching trailers and tow vehicles.  Or, if you always travel light, you can use 'loaded' weight, which is the ACTUAL dry weight (measured or certified) plus the weight of the stuff you will carry.  Don't forget the weight of the water in the tanks.


----------



## lwade

Re: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???

Thanks for the info. My main concern is the length of the trailer. Is 36' difficult to handle (compared to 30'-34')?


----------



## Walkabout Pat

Re: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???

36' fifth wheels, if going by the model number are usually longer, closer to 38' in actual length. There is not much diference in towing a a 32' - 34' compared to a "36'". What you will find is a little more difficulty in fitting the "36" in some RV parks.


----------



## onekick

Re: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???

I tow a 36' Carriage, Cameo with a F350, srw, ps diesel. I used to tow a 31' Sunnybrook and don't even notice the difference in straight line towing. Turning and backing can be an issue due to the lenght, but practice helps if you don't have any experience. Good luck


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???

Just remember it takes longer to stop a bigger, heavier RV.


----------



## Uponwheels

RE: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???

Just joined the site.  We ended up buying a 2008  30' toy hauler to fix up for our retirement in a couple of years.  BOY is it BIG!  We own a 1996 F250 diesel powerstroke short bed with tow abilities.  We find out that this won't work with the 39' and we are looking for WHAT to buy to haul it easily.  I can see where you have questions, but we bought first and are looking second.  You are smart.  We aren't sure WHAT we need to buy, but I do know it won't be a new truck.  Hopefully about 4 years old.  Anyone have any ideas and recommendations?


----------



## Uponwheels

RE: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???

 I just read my reply.  OOPS!  I meant a 39' toy hauler, not a 30'.  30' would be a cinch for our F250. :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???

Hey uponwheels, welcome to the forum.  With that big of a RV I would definitely go for a mid-size truck.  GM Kodiak or if you like the 6.0L Power Stroke I would look for a 450/550 Power Stroke.  However, the 6.0 L Ford Power Stroke diesel has lots of problems and issues associated with it.  The bigger mid-sized trucks (Freightliner/International) are rather pricey, even if they are 4 years old.

Lots of RV'ers make do with a 1 ton dully, long bed, and tow 5er's that big.  If that option is suitable I would suggest you go with a Dodge or GM diesel. 

Personally I think the 1 ton dully is to small for a 39' toy hauler.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???

Speak of the devil. :evil: I just looked out my window and my neighbor has a Sportsmen toy hauler that says 37 by the door.  I take it to mean he has a 37' plus toy hauler.  You guessed it.  He is towing it with a short bed 250 Ford 6.0L Power Stroke.  
By the looks of it, his little itty bitty pickup is definitely overmatched.  It certainly doesn't look safe.  Remember it has to stop once it gets rolling.  
I tow a 30' 5er, with my 3/4 ton Dodge diesel and I don't ever feel like I'm in total control of the 12K  lb trailer.  Just too much weight following/pushing behind the 5K lb pickup.


----------



## Uponwheels

Re: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???

Thanks for the info DL.  I don't know what we'll buy - or trade with our F250 - but you gave us some good insight, and we have over to years to get it.  My husband will retire (sort of) in Nov. 2010 and we will take our mobile upholstery shop down south - where it's warmer.  We just looked at a 1999 F350 dually with the long bed, but it had 180K miles and that makes me nervous.  I think we'll just keep looking because we want to pay cash for it.

Pat


----------



## Uponwheels

Re: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???

Thanks for the info DL.  I don't know what we'll buy - or trade with our F250 - but you gave us some good insight, and we have over to years to get it.  My husband will retire (sort of) in Nov. 2010 and we will take our mobile upholstery shop down south - where it's warmer.  We just looked at a 1999 F350 dually with the long bed, but it had 180K miles and that makes me nervous.  I think we'll just keep looking because we want to pay cash for it.

Pat


----------



## Shadow

Re: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???

DL, maybe you could ask that fella what the towing capacity of his Ford is? And what his trailer weighs. And how does it stop? (etc.) Just seems like to much trailer for a F250.


----------



## Guest

Re: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???

hey Pat ,, did u post about a mobile upolstery shop?????
I may need to get in contact with u ,, i do major mods on MH's and TT ,, and the upolstry guy i got takes forever to get anything done ,, if u'r priced right i might look into using u ,,,,


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???

Hey Shadow, he's a great big younger dude (50) that carries a Harley in his toy hauler.   Don't think I'll make him think I'm a smart aleck.  He probably thinks it's ok to tow a great big trailer.  I'm sure his RV salesman told him his lil itty bitty pickup was up to the job. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???

But i bet u will tell him that the Cummins diesel smoke smells better ,, HUH DL
Just kidding around with u ,, u know i like u  and wouldn't kid u if i didn't :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow

Re: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???

AW come on DL, go kick sand on his tires. And tell him your Dodge can out pull his Ford :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???

He probably doesn't want to hear what I think of the Ford 6.0L Power Stroke either. :approve:   I may have been a  Marine in my former life, but I'm not crazy in my golden years.  OORAH!!!!


----------



## Guest

Re: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???

Bty DL u still in warm sunny Florida???


----------



## Shadow

Re: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???

Your a good sport DL, thanks for the laugh..


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???

Hi all.  Still in Florida.  It's an old marine saying "discretion is the better part of valor".  I'm discrete. :approve:


----------



## sinkje

Re: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???

I had a 30 foot and went to 35 foot and have had no problem with the extra length.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???

My personal trailer is 36' 11" and I tow it with my 3/4 ton GMC Duramax/Alison with NO problems.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???


----------



## iowarvr

RE: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???

We pulled a 33' 5th wheel toyhauler with our 900 lb. harley in the back with our 2006 F250 Ford Diesel truck all over the southern tier of states in October. Mountains, flats, hills, curves, rain, sun, wind, etc. and never had a problem. We are looking at an 08' 36 footer and so far so good. We don't fill the tanks until we set up to save on weight issues. We also go for the lower profile coaches. You don't need 10' ceilings in these things, it just puts more wind drag and low mileage into the equation.

Claudia


----------



## iowarvr

RE: 36 ft  fifth wheel too long???

I meant to add that at no time did my husband feel he wasn't in control of the unit. We usually pull it at around 62mph for better gas mileage, but even at 65+ he had no problems. I can be a bit of a nervous nellie at times and would tell you if I didn't feel safe. Never had that feeling.

Claudia


----------

